# Eye Color



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

So I'm a little curious about Hobie's eyes - they're still pretty green and I'm wondering if they'll ever turn that mystical amber color like most other Vs I've seen? 

Both of her parents have the amber eyes so I would think hers should turn, but she's almost 8 months old now so maybe green it is? ???


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Most of my V's through the years went from blue, to yellow, to a yellowish green and then finally an amber yellow at about 18 months old. 
I got Gunnr, last August, at 11 months old and her eyes were bright yellow. They're softening now. I got Tika, last May, at 23 month and her eyes were already a rich amber brown. She has very pretty eyes.
Give Hobie time.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Both Dexter and Scarlet have had amber eyes since puppyhood!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

At just about 1 year old, Rosie's eyes are in between--definitely on the amber side of green but still a bit lighter than her coat I think. Maybe like Gunnr said, yellow.


----------

